# New ferry service Italy-Greece



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Grimaldi Lines starting new ferry service - details here

http://www.ekathimerini.com/4dcgi/_w_articles_wsite2_1_17/12/2013_532618

Geoff


----------

